# freezing hog casings



## Doug b (Dec 22, 2017)

Havent made my first batch of sausage yet, still  have more deer to cube up, but I have everything needed. Bought hog casings and put them in the freezer, was that ok to do?
I wasn't sure about just leaving them in fridge. thank you


----------



## tropics (Dec 22, 2017)

Doug b said:


> Havent made my first batch of sausage yet, still  have more deer to cube up, but I have everything needed. Bought hog casings and put them in the freezer, was that ok to do?
> I wasn't sure about just leaving them in fridge. thank you



Doug I use to do that,I find it is better to keep them covered  in heavy salt ( Refrigerated )
Even in the freezer they should be packed in salt
Richie


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 22, 2017)

They say it weakens the casing,  I've never froze them before so I can't say for sure. but like Richie said, pack in salt and refrig, works for me


----------



## wild west (Dec 22, 2017)

I keep mine in the freezer in a heavy salt brine. They dont actually freeze because of the brine. Have used some in the freezer for over a year with no issues.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 22, 2017)

I agree with everyone else here.

I have read that it is not good to freeze natural casings but I have and I do.  I've had no issues with them.

After I finish my sausage stuffing I vac seal the leftovers and freeze.  Mine are full of the soaking water, I don't even salt them.  I still have no issues with them.

So feel free to go with any of the suggestions that work for you to this point :)


----------



## forkin pork (Dec 22, 2017)

tropics said:


> Doug I use to do that,I find it is better to keep them covered in heavy salt ( Refrigerated )
> Even in the freezer they should be packed in salt
> Richie


I'm agreeing with Tropic on this one. I've done both refrig and freezer stored mine, but always packed in salt.


----------



## tropics (Dec 22, 2017)

Doug b said:


> Havent made my first batch of sausage yet, still  have more deer to cube up, but I have everything needed. Bought hog casings and put them in the freezer, was that ok to do?
> I wasn't sure about just leaving them in fridge. thank you


http://smokingmeatforums.com/threads/how-to-handle-natural-casings.159729/

Check that link a few days before you start
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 22, 2017)

I've kept mine wet in the fridge since I read the thread by boykjo . Works great and they are always ready to go .

Thats the link above .


----------



## daveomak (Dec 22, 2017)

I think the ice crystals "may" damage the casing...   It may not be readily noticeable... maybe a side by side comparison of sausage stuffed with frozen and refrigerated would be cool... " may"  shed some light on it ... 
I've had casings, in salt, in the refer, for 10 years...  no problem...   That was when I tried making andouille using a Kitchen Aid grinder / stuffer...   One batch, hung up my uniform in mothballs....   Then I found this forum...


----------



## forkin pork (Dec 22, 2017)

Well I hear what daveo is saying about ice crystals, all I can say is I never had that problem, maybe because I use up what I buy rather quickly.
I also, like what chainsaw said about keeping them in water in the refer and they are ready to use. I do that from time to time, but I usually plan on using the casing within a month maybe two.


----------



## Doug b (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey, thanks folks for all the advice.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 27, 2017)

wild west said:


> I keep mine in the freezer in a heavy salt brine. They dont actually freeze because of the brine.



That's an interesting thought, I might try it sometime.


----------

